# The Missing Socks....



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

Since I adopted Elvis in May, socks have been missing in my house, more than usual. We assumed it was just people misplacing things or them getting lost somewhere in the laundry, until today. I was looking for his ball that rolled under my bed and lo and behold, a pile of socks. None of them were chewed on at all, just each one was balled up and then placed together under my bed. Apparently that was his thing to do when I was gone/sleeping was to collect them! I took this picture after I came out from the bedroom with them in my hands and he saw me with them. I spoiled his fun....haha


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola LOVES my husband's socks.... she knows they are a "NO NO" but loves to sneak into the bedroom and steal a nice fresh dirty sock out of hubby's slippers.... Not to destroy them... just to have them for some reason.... Are all goldens sock stealers you think? LOL!


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

Maybe they are! Its not like he's bored because I know he plays with his toys the rest of the time I'm gone, but he must do this in the middle of the night. And yeah it's not like he destroys them or anything just hides them! Weird....


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Elvis is one handsome guy. He must have been a pirate in another life as he is burying his booty.  I would be careful though even if he is hiding them sometimes even dogs that don't normally ingest items may have a brain freeze moment and ingest one.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

He's thinking: The socks were just a diversion....wait till you find what's under this couch!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

That's too cute! Pippa steals one--always just one--of my husband's flip-flops, carries it carefully to her crate, and leaves it gently in just the right spot. Why, lol???


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Elvis appears to have a "Ive just been caught" look.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How cute  We had a rescue here, Buddy, who collected things and piled them under a comforter for safekeeping. So endearing when they do that.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

My heart cat, Chloe, loved my dad's dirty socks. She would drag them out of the hamper down to my room like she would a kitten and then put them under my bed. It took us awhile to figure out where his socks were going. When we finally saw her it was just the cutest thing.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So cute! Chumlee is a sock stealer too! He can't go to the door with his mouth empty so he grabs the closest thing on the floor - usually my son's sock.

He never chews them, just likes to carry them around. The socks never seem to hit the laundry in pairs. It takes at least 2 loads before both socks find their mate again


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Elvis is too cute!! Geordie, one of our previous goldens loved socks too!!! but one day he did eat one.... that wasnt very nice when it came out I tell you!! ( lucky it did pass)


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

My boy Howie always loved to steal a sock from me, pretty much in full view, as if to tease me "Hey, I got your sock!". He never once chewed one or took it away. I think he just wanted my attention and that never failed to get it.


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

I think I ruined his fun as I haven't seen any more socks piled anywhere  His main obsession is with balls. He carries a tennis ball everywhere, on walks, to go out to pee, in the car, to the vet....I mean everywhere. And when he gets excited he drools so then the balls are well....soggy. But he would play fetch with one til he died I think. At least he doesn't carry these socks everywhere, that would be strange!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww the look on Elvis' face is so adorable! 

You know, I think ALL dogs LOVE socks! I used to have Bichon Frise who would sit by my laundry basket while I was taking my clothes out of the dryer. He was waiting for me to fold my socks and put them into the laundry basket....just so he could take them out and walk around with them! Oh, and he would always do this little whining sound as he walked with them held in his mouth. It was soooo cute. Of course I ended up with slobbered socks! :


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Socks are treasures to him!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie once consumed socks! She's put more gray on my head than two teenage boys put together, when it comes to those darn socks! Fortunately she has outgrown this phase, however she still carries them around in her mouth, along with other things(underwear, dishtowels, etc.). She will do whatever to get attention! Side note: she does like to eat toilet paper and paper towels, whenever the impulse overcomes her. Guess who has to pull it out of her butt, when she needs a little help?! Yup! It's my job! A mother's love!


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Noah looved socks!! He went through a phase where he would always steel them ( dirty or clean) and prance around then tear them up. I just started saving a few and tying them in a knot so they last longer for him. He's not as much a thief anymore but still loves a good sock tear every now and then. He graduated ( finally at 6 years old) to those real, hard bones. Great for tarter control! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's a cutie pie! He's definitely got that "I've been caught" look!


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm assuming this is going to be a lifelong thing for him...this infatuation with socks. This morning I caught him in the living room with 3 socks, 2 tennis balls and his skunk toy all in a pile by his feet. I guess he couldn't choose what he wanted! At least so far he hasn't eaten any of them! 
The attached picture is the look he gave me after I took the socks away


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Elvis is quite handsome. Our Max is also fond of socks. We try to keep them out of reach.


----------



## Brewer24 (Dec 21, 2012)

newport said:


> Lola LOVES my husband's socks.... she knows they are a "NO NO" but loves to sneak into the bedroom and steal a nice fresh dirty sock out of hubby's slippers.... Not to destroy them... just to have them for some reason.... Are all goldens sock stealers you think? LOL!


Brewer does the same thing... I swear they just love saying " look what I found" 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

